# REVIEW: Total Appearance (Lawrenceville, GA)



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

*REVIEW: Total Appearance (Lawrenceville, GA) *AUDIO**

Interesting story I read over on G35driver



> Terrible. They (owner Billy Abrams) called the cops on me!
> Dealer/Shop:
> Total Appearance
> 1392 Pleasant Hill Rd, Lawrenceville, GA 30044
> ...


Audio


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Close to home. My shop is only 35-min. away from there.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this is a pretty crazy experience...but i would need to have the OP from g35 to come here and i can verify some details about this...i know it sounds horrible, but it is only one sides perspective, and since there isnt any pictorial proof of things, i want to do my due diligence before making it official


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

simplicityinsound said:


> making it official


 = :behead:


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Please have the original poster contact me directly. I would like to dig into this and find out what happened.

Manville Smith
VP-Marketing
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow,,,,,...... ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Stingray90 (Nov 19, 2013)

simplicityinsound said:


> this is a pretty crazy experience...but i would need to have the OP from g35 to come here and i can verify some details about this...i know it sounds horrible, but it is only one sides perspective, and since there isnt any pictorial proof of things, i want to do my due diligence before making it official


Hi. I'm the original poster. Thanks everyone for taking the time to read this. What do you need me to verify? I can post here, or I can pm you additional contact info. 



msmith said:


> Please have the original poster contact me directly. I would like to dig into this and find out what happened.
> 
> Manville Smith
> VP-Marketing
> JL Audio, Inc.


Hi msmith,
Please check your inbox when you have a moment.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey Stingray, as the moderator i want to make sure every story, especially negative reviews, gets to be verified from both the OP and maybe the other side (either directly or through a third party, in this case, hopefully manville) before posting it. now that yo have come on here and made the post directly, your side is taken care of. i mainly didnt want to just post a third party link. now lets see where this takes us 

cheers,

Bing


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

lets hear the recording!!:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

subd


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> lets hear the recording!!:


In for that!


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

rton20s said:


> In for that!


In for this


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

edzyy said:


> In for this


in for that?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> in for that?


Check OP


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

msmith said:


> Please have the original poster contact me directly. I would like to dig into this and find out what happened.
> 
> Manville Smith
> VP-Marketing
> JL Audio, Inc.


Boom!:laugh:


----------

